# Best Dealers for ED in California?



## tnunnery (Nov 15, 2004)

Ditto. Raymond is fantastic. Tell him that rharma and tnunnery sent you!



rharma said:


> I had a great experience with BMW Concord. Talk to Raymond, he made me a great deal on an E46 last year and the experience was great. He knows exactly how ED works as he's done it himself for his own car!


----------



## tksung (Apr 28, 2005)

tnunnery said:


> Lonnie has been gone for quite a while, hasn't he?


Nope, he's still there. He just called me this morning, and offered an incredible deal for ED. (It turned out that I know someone at Concord through my judo associates, so I don't think he is dickering any more). I'm going with Peter Pan though, since I put the deposit over the weekend. (It's a matter of good faith, and I wouldn't want to screw dealers to save a few hunderd bucks). BTW, if you are in the Bay Area and in market for ED, feel free to email me. Both Victor at Peter Pan and Lonnie are eager to do business and I'll hook you up with them with intro to save the trouble. (Dave Parker at Stevens Creek is terrific too, but his offer wasn't competitive enough in my case. YMMV).


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

John Burch at Bob Smith in Calabasas is a wiz. He was the ED guru back when I did my first ED in 1997 and he's still there. Just purchased my 2nd ED M3 from him (i'm waiting for re-delivery right now) and it was as easy and simple as last time. And he gave me a very good price while others around would not budge from MSRP. (No special ED price for M3s of course)


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

tnunnery said:


> Ditto. Raymond is fantastic. Tell him that rharma and tnunnery sent you!


I agree with with you all. I just agreed to a great deal with Raymond on a 330xi in 2 simple e-mails. He's off today, so I am finalizing everything with him tomorrow probably.

Oct. 17 babyyyyyy hopefully.

:thumbup:


----------



## beemer4me (Jul 8, 2003)

Frank Chang @Weatherford BMW in Berkeley was great! I bought two cars from him one off the lot and the other ED. Everything went really smooth.

I live and work within 5 miles of Concord BMW and I would stay away from that place if at all possible (I drive my car the extra 20 miles to Berkeley for service calls). Went there first, would not even deal. Basically told me I could NEVER buy a BMW at $1,x00 over invoice. You can't even walk through the showroom to get to parts without some overzealous salesperson on your tail. I guess you have you can't negotiate when you have to pay for a new building.


----------



## wagonman (Apr 7, 2005)

*ed invoice*

when you guys refer to ed invoice is that lower than normal invoice? i get confused by this. i figure margin on these cars from invoice to msrp is about 15%. so, bmw gives you a 7% (on the base) off then you can negotiate more off. so those who get 1500 over invoice are getting 12.5% off msrp. is that correct? it is easier for me to think about x% off msrp since those numbers are more readily available.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

wagonman said:


> when you guys refer to ed invoice is that lower than normal invoice? i get confused by this. i figure margin on these cars from invoice to msrp is about 15%. so, bmw gives you a 7% (on the base) off then you can negotiate more off. so those who get 1500 over invoice are getting 12.5% off msrp. is that correct? it is easier for me to think about x% off msrp since those numbers are more readily available.


Yes there's ED invoice which is lower than US invoice.

Do a search and there's a like somewhere to the ED and US invoice prices for the new 3 series. Don't know if there's a link for the other models though.

Good luck.


----------



## Seth (May 23, 2004)

Anybody in the Bay Area or willing to drive there, I wouldn't call anybody else other than Victor @ Peter Pan. He is a hard man to get a hold of but if you leave a message with his assistant, he will call you back. He is straight forward and will not mess around just mention you found his name on these forums and he's going to give you his best deal. :thumbup:


----------



## platypus (May 19, 2005)

Seth said:


> Anybody in the Bay Area or willing to drive there, I wouldn't call anybody else other than Victor @ Peter Pan. He is a hard man to get a hold of but if you leave a message with his assistant, he will call you back. He is straight forward and will not mess around just mention you found his name on these forums and he's going to give you his best deal. :thumbup:


I would agree. In two short e-mails, Victor gave me a great quote on a 530xiT. If you're in the bay area and shopping for ED, you're doing yourself a disservice by not giving him a shout.


----------



## ezease30 (May 27, 2005)

*ED in SoCal*



pharding said:


> *Franco Karzag at Santa Barbara BMW * is awesome. Great price, knowledgeable, and great to deal with. I am in Chicago. I leased an e90 for my son in LA. Deal was very smooth. You cannot do any better than Franco.


Anyone have Franco's contact info? I can't find it on this board.

I am looking to get an 06 330i w/step, ZSP in graphite thru ED.

I have contacted New Century of Alhambra and Sterling in Newport.

Sterling's fleet manager told me XXXX over invoice is her set price and she can do no better. Somehow I doubt that from the response I see about her on this site. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

ezease30 said:


> Sterling's fleet manager told me XXXX over invoice is her set price and she can do no better. Somehow I doubt that from the response I see about her on this site. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


Franco no longer works at Santa Barbara BMW. Ask for Keith.

As for one billion over invoice, that sounds like a great price. I don't know what you were expecting. 
:dunno:


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

ezease30 said:


> Anyone have Franco's contact info? I can't find it on this board.


Franco has moved on. Call Keith Kinealy, 1-800 676 1595.

And while you're talking to him tell him to hurry up with mine!

--
Keith


----------

